# Beading & Sheeting from Polish Angel Cosmic



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

It seems Polish Angel Cosmic loses it's beading and sheeting properties already 2 weeks after it's application. Anybody has some experience with this phenomenon.
After HB i'am starting to wonder if these wondercoatings are nothing more then yet an another hype on DW.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

josadler said:


> It seems Polish Angel Cosmic loses it's beading and sheeting properties already 2 weeks after it's application. Anybody has some experience with this phenomenon.
> After HB i'am starting to wonder if these wondercoatings are nothing more then yet an another hype on DW.


Have you washed the car recently? Did you use a shampoo that leaves residue? Sometimes the beading looks to be gone, but once the car sheets itself, it starts beeding again (not a PA product, but past experience with other waxes and sealants). However for 2 weeks old it should be going fairly strong, esp considering their price.


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

did you use their primer? It has hardening agents to help coating bond.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

This should not happen with Cosmic.
What was your application method? Where was it applied?

You could try giving the car a good wash?


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I did not apply it yet, but other persons in Germany tested the product with or without Invincible. Without Invicible it only sheets, no beading, with Invincible it beads, but several people on this German forum say the beading and sheeting don't last very long.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I would guess they are applying in less than satisfactory conditions?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Water should still be sheeting very quickly, several months after application, providing Cosmic has been applied correctly and left to cure indoors.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I have Cosmic applied without Invincible for the second time around. The first time I thought this myself, that Cosmic with it´s excellent properties was gone and re applied it. It turns out that it is only dirt and road contamination that´s bonded. A good hit with tfr solves this problem. Cosmic can withstand it. I have the same issue and solution with Wolfs Hard Body. Other cars I have used Invincible as a foundation I haven´t heard any complaints but I don´t think they look at beeding either. They just find it works great. I also haven´t thought of Cosmic as a tight beeding coating more of sheeting one with good durability and great looks. I think this applies to most coatings. Dirt sticks to them and they need a good cleaning once and again.

Edit: 7 months and counting without issues this time.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi

The behavior of water on one month old Cosmic on a dirty car.
During this month the car was only once rinsed on a self-service car wash.
The car was prepared with primer and two coats of Cosmic - all with Flex 3401.
Then I left my Audi in garage for more than 48 hours.






If you need super beading then in my opinion Cosmic needs a topper once a month or two - Presto or Rapidwaxx. Like many other coatings - for example Reload for CKUK, Cure for Mohs, etc.

Best regards
Piotr


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

So Cosmic can't be applied outdoors as it needs to cure indoors?


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

You can try  but as others coatings I would definitely recommend garage with a minimum of dust and with temperature above 5C (I asked Alois about this because inside mine garage temperature during days when I detailed my A7 was about 10C and humidity about 80%).


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. I don't have a garage so it's definitely not for me. I applied the Sonax coating yesterday outdoors without many problems. Maybe PA have another simpler coating.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

I considered Cosmic but decided on Viking Shield due to its quicker cure time. I used it for the first time a few weeks ago and have been very impressed so far....i couldnt find any reviews on it so it was a bit of a blind punt. 
It cost me 150 quid so i hope it lives up to PA's durability claims......impressed so far though.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> So Cosmic can't be applied outdoors as it needs to cure indoors?


Don't worry about it in our temps Flakey. Certainly not an issue for us mate. :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Billio said:


> I considered Cosmic but decided on Viking Shield due to its quicker cure time. I used it for the first time a few weeks ago and have been very impressed so far....i couldnt find any reviews on it so it was a bit of a blind punt.
> It cost me 150 quid so i hope it lives up to PA's durability claims......impressed so far though.


A acquaintance of mine have used Viking and he said it did not live up to the bold claims.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Master sealant applied in October


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

So many coatings on offer now it's getting hard to sort one from the other....


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Porta said:


> A acquaintance of mine have used Viking and he said it did not live up to the bold claims.


In what way are the claims bold? How did it not live up to them? How did he maintain it and in what way did it show it was gone?

It would be more easy to understand with some backup to your acquaintance findings.

Thanks


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Master sealant applied in October
> 
> 
> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


I was getting similar results from master sealant. This prompted me to give Viking Shield a whirl. I find VS is a much better sheeter than the MS but its only been on 2 weeks so early days. 
After a good internet trawl i cant find these negative beading reports anywhere. Perhaps the OP could elaborate more?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

e_king said:


> In what way are the claims bold? How did it not live up to them? How did he maintain it and in what way did it show it was gone?
> 
> It would be more easy to understand with some backup to your acquaintance findings.
> 
> Thanks


As I wrote, these where not my words but a acquaintance who said this to me. To keep it simple I put it this way: Viking Shield did not last five washes when he used a petroleum based degreaser. He will go back to Sealant QP (sverigevaxet) since this is much more resistance to petroleum based degreasers.

Frågor på det?

EDIT:

I am not trying to slay Polish Angel and must say that I have been looking at Viking Shield, but decided to skip since it was not durable against petroleum based degreasers.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Porta said:


> As I wrote, these where not my words but a acquaintance who said this to me. To keep it simple I put it this way: Viking Shield did not last five washes when he used a petroleum based degreaser. He will go back to Sealant QP (sverigevaxet) since this is much more resistance to petroleum based degreasers.
> 
> Frågor på det?
> 
> ...


(Frågor på det? = Any qustions?)
That´s why I´m attending forums like this. I have questions and I question. Products, methods and even myself. The answers I like best is the ones that comes from honest first person experience. If I try a product just once I think that it´s not a fair trial. Trying it on just one panel it´s not as good as on the whole car. Etc. You and I can get different results depending on surroundings, method, number of layers and so on.
I have tried VS on one car and that one has been washed at least 2 times with petro based degreaser. tfr, citrus pre clean and even a dedicated wheel cleaner/ fallout remover. This after 4 months. I didn´t notice any special.
That´s why I wondered how? We got totally different results.

/Fredrik
Ps. We can speak Swedish over pm. It´s easier for everyone else.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Pä riktigt?


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Porta said:


> As I wrote, these where not my words but a acquaintance who said this to me. To keep it simple I put it this way: Viking Shield did not last five washes when he used a petroleum based degreaser. He will go back to Sealant QP (sverigevaxet) since this is much more resistance to petroleum based degreasers.
> 
> Frågor på det?
> 
> ...


You could always knock the petroleum degreasers on the head and use the recommended Pol Angel wash products......extreme testing is all very well but i dont think a product should be openly knocked for not performing under such testing.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Extreme testing? Petroleum based degreasers are very common in Sweden and is a must during the winters. You cant remove the winter soil with a shampo or pre cleaner. I am now talking about the winter in northern Sweden. The other lsp he used can handle the degreasers so he will be using that instead. Apples and apples. And Viking fell short in that competition. But if you are not using harsh chemicals then Viking should last much longer, no question about it.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Porta said:


> Extreme testing? Petroleum based degreasers are very common in Sweden and is a must during the winters. You cant remove the winter soil with a shampo or pre cleaner. I am now talking about the winter in northern Sweden. The other lsp he used can handle the degreasers so he will be using that instead. Apples and apples. And Viking fell short in that competition. But if you are not using harsh chemicals then Viking should last much longer, no question about it.


You raise a fair point and VS is touted as being designed for Nordic conditions.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I´m with Porta on cleaning during the winter. It is harder conditions and we need stronger cleaning products. That´s why we rarely get the same lifespan out of the products as you guys. As far as I can tell Sealant QP is more forgiving when it comes to surrounding conditions during application. It would be like comparing CQUK and Finest when applied outside in 8-10 degrees. Which would "win"? Then again Sealant QP might be a better one up north. I don´t know. I haven´t tried it, yet.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Water behavior on 7 weeks old PolishAngel Cosmic topped a two weeks ago with PolishAngel Rapidwaxx:






The car was covered with a layer of very strange dust, such yellowish - this is probably the desert sands. Loudly about them in the media now


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

Well, behavior of water does not look so good compared to CQUK unfortunately.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Cosmic condition update. On April 25 I did first washing after three weeks (Cosmic alone is 10 weeks old). This time I used CG Wash & Clear in strong concentration to remove Rapidwaxx, which, as you can see in the video, after 5 weeks already heavily weakened.






After drying I wiped the whole car with Sonax BSD because I'm curious whether (and how) it will help with attracting dust - which is very annoying this time of year in Bxl.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Can someone give me an example of a "petroleum based degreaser"???


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodylax said:


> Can someone give me an example of a "petroleum based degreaser"???


naphtha, kerosene, turps, etc.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Goodylax said:


> Can someone give me an example of a "petroleum based degreaser"???


IE "tar removers".


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you gents


----------

